# Fox visitor



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Not been on for a while so hello again! Having a bit of a nightmare at the moment as a fox appears to have added our garden to its territory. I saw it 2 weeks ago for the first time & it was pretty brazen as was stood looking through the patio door watching the tv! I've only seen it once more on the field at the back of our house but I think it must be coming in most nights as I have seen Bruno rolling on the lawn & he smells terrible! I've checked the grass but not found any fox poo as yet but presume it must be urinating & that's the smell. I can't keep bathing Bruno by the minute (he's very unimpressed!) - does anyone have any recommendations on how to keep foxes away?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

No advice other than very high boundaries (I hear they can climb walls to a degree), but Bruno must be loving it!

I remember when there was a dead animal at our park and a number of dogs were crowding round taking turns to roll on it. The joy!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I know! Bruno had another bath this morning & has already rolled in bird poo. He doesn't like to smell of mango shampoo!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure I read / heard that tiger / lion poo keeps foxs at bay..... So pop down to your local friendly zoo or safari park for a bag of big cat manure......
Not sure if it's the answer as Bruno will probably roll in that too!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm sure I read / heard that tiger / lion poo keeps foxs at bay..... So pop down to your local friendly zoo or safari park for a bag of big cat manure......
> Not sure if it's the answer as Bruno will probably roll in that too!


I thought that was for deterring cats? Lions being big cats

Foxes are more dog aren't they?

I'm not sure a lion poo scented Bruno would be any better anyway!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Grove said:


> No advice other than very high boundaries (I hear they can climb walls to a degree), but Bruno must be loving it!
> 
> I remember when there was a dead animal at our park and a number of dogs were crowding round taking turns to roll on it. The joy!


Lovely manners though, I'm struggling with teaching my three and four year old with turn taking and sharing


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

do you guys over there have a big box store like home-depot or some thing like that .if so they would carry a repellent.i know ours carry's all kinds of stuff .for deer fox skunk (in which i have one in my yard now and then) i really think wolf mspray would do it .ok good luck..buy some extra dog shampoo,,heee Heee


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man pee! Get your man to pee round your boundary (make sure the neighbours are out) it's an old country trick and is supposed to work. Cannot vouch that it does as we have never had to do it . Worth a shot tho!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the easy way as to not get caught is have him pee in a can then put it around ,i would really try it .it can't hurt and it will make your grass greener Heee Heee


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> the easy way as to not get caught is have him pee in a can then put it around ,i would really try it .it can't hurt and it will make your grass greener Heee Heee


Depends what "the man" has been drinking!! It could kill the plants ha


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Have quite a big garden so OH may require some male volunteers to help out - perhaps a neighbourhood get together. Might put that on YouTube! Think I will have to try it though - bruno has just come in from the garden & his feet stink of fox - lovely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Now the World Cup has started, I'm sure there will be plenty of bladders full of beer..... Let us have your address and we'll all post our World Cup pee for you & your garden, you won't have to worry about Bruno having stinky fox poo paws again!!
(I can't promise he won't have stinky pee paws!!)  x


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Ha Tracey you are right. The World Cup couldn't come at a better time!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know through my time in the boy scouts.i guess i peed on a 1000 trees and there all still alive Haaaaa Haaaa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> i don't know through my time in the boy scouts.i guess i peed on a 1000 trees and there all still alive Haaaaa Haaaa


The trees????? Or the foxes?????


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the trees.never seen a fox when i was a scout.seen other things but not them.but like i said, that man pee should do it cause they don't like to go where man is or was..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why is it just man pee? Can a women chase fox away too or is it strictly men who can do this, I mean aside from the obvious anatomical hinderences?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Why is it just man pee? Can a women chase fox away too or is it strictly men who can do this, I mean aside from the obvious anatomical hinderences?


Pee into a watering can and give it a try......


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think it's the male hormones and pheromones that do the trick......anyway it's easier for them!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my wife ask me today what is new on i love my cockapoo.and i told her we were having an interesting chat about pee.she got hysterical.and finely ask why.and she asked the same question, about why only a man..well any way,i would give it a try,,,Heee Heeee what a topic


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> my wife ask me today what is new on i love my cockapoo.and i told her we were having an interesting chat about pee.she got hysterical.and finely ask why.and she asked the same question, about why only a man..well any way,i would give it a try,,,Heee Heeee what a topic


What a day for her to ask!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Why is it just man pee? Can a women chase fox away too or is it strictly men who can do this, I mean aside from the obvious anatomical hinderences?


The hormones in female urine would actually attract rather than ward off (though that might be during certain times...)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good lord makes me wonder if every time I nip into the woods at the farm I am sentencing another goose to death by fox? Are you certain about this? Where is Ruth when we need her. Oh yeah, lolling about on some beach in the South!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes she don't ask that often Haa Haa she was laughing so hard i thought she had to change,and no your not killing any thing by peeing in the woods only at that time of the month ok.lot's of animals pick up on that.even if your not peeing on a tree haa haa.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Am glad that I have managed to lower the tone of the forum! Am going to try the pee trick (or hubby is!). Will keep you updated - maybe a photo?! 😆


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> Am glad that I have managed to lower the tone of the forum! Am going to try the pee trick (or hubby is!). Will keep you updated - maybe a photo?! 😆


You did a great job.... I'm proud of you!  (it's usually me lowering the tone ...... Or mazzapoo!, oh and there are a few others.......) x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

She wee plays havoc with your grass so best give that a miss.
You are lucky to have just the one fox.
This year we have had a fox family living under the shed at the bottom of our garden. They have had eleven cubs who all romp on our lawn in the late evening, noisy but quite cute really.
I did phone some vermin control people to see if they could do anything. We were told that there was nothing they could do as it is against the law to take any action against a fox with cubs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow!! 11 cubs, I bet it is a lovely sight.
Do bare in mind toxocariasis can be present in fox poo.
(Something I had as a 13/14 year old, possibly due to my lumberjack dad fostering an abandoned fox cub he came across whilst felling trees!) it affected all my joints - thankfully not my sight!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

wow you were so lucky there wasn't any thing permanent i have never heard of that ,what is it a virus.or what


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> wow you were so lucky there wasn't any thing permanent i have never heard of that ,what is it a virus.or what


It's the eggs of a parasitic worm found in cat/dog/fox poo.
The egg can stay in the ground or soil or sand for months, even years - and once it's transferred into the mouth and human body, the larvae can hatch and cause problems. I was lucky it was only my joints and was temporary  it can attack the eyes and lead to permanent blindness. 
It is more common in younger people and children as they play in parks and fields etc,


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes, it sounds horrid tracey. Thank goodness you are not blind! 

Whoa, a fox with eleven cubs in your yard and there is nothing you can do? I would freak! Farmers here are allowed to shoot any animal preying on their livestock but I am not sure what the rules are for live trapping? Can you try to get some photos of the cubs for us to see? It sounds terribly cute.


----------

